# Coming up with a title of a story, novel, game, etc



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Lately I have been having a hard time coming up with a title for this one story I wrote. Some of you may even have read it(written by joethebull thread). I have had trouble with other stories and mediums when it comes to titles and even character names. So figure why not share various methods, ideas, and thoughts where title creation is concerned with each other.

Mine if I am lucky just pops into my mind or I can use one of the character's name in the title which doesn't always work out. Some times I do attempt to get a friends point of view on what the title should be. But with this story I will possibly be told it's gay(possibly reasonable fear considering this person, but may end up risking it)


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

"That's a gay title."

Really?


Titles can be important. The shorter the story or poem, the more critical it is. But they're also not worth agonizing over. The title's the title.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I refer to old favourite books, music, tv shows and experiences. When I see something it just reminds me of these things. I've always been economical with words and use short phrases and words to express myself.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

JoetheBull said:


> But with this story I will possibly be told it's gay(possibly reasonable fear considering this person, but may end up risking it)


Why would they say that?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> Why would they say that?


If you read it, you can see it's not very action pack oriented and it kind of leans towards romance/fantasy. Honestly have no idea what genre it can be considered or what it is considered. 

Since it kind of leans towards some of the romantic element, he will most like disapprove due to it not being ideal for a guy to write or like. Let's put it this way. If he sees a guy wearing pink, it annoys him and he thinks less of that guy.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I jot down a bunch of phrases, examples, or words that sound nice or relevant, look up similar ones, and string the best combination together.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I like to go for unknown music or bands, you end up with stories named _Sunken Dreams of the Whale_. That's the name of a band by the way.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Choose any of the following three;

*A witty 2-3 liner that encompasses a watered down idea of the piece.*

*A phrase that's actually in the book itself.*

*Something that has nothing to do with the book whatsoever but you could easily see Oprah Winfrey slapping one of her stickers onto and shoving it down the throats of the masses.*

Also, never misuse the Oxford comma. You've been warned.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Choose a word or phrase you like the sound of. Or anagrams. Anagrams are great.

I have a story I'm writing which is centered completely around dreams/nightmares, and the main protagonist is named Demarion Walker.
It took me a while to realise it, but I noticed I could spell the word 'dream' using the letters in his name. That left over 'I O N'. So what's my story called? 'I Dream On'.


----------



## aja0789 (Oct 26, 2013)

nice


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

aja0789 said:


> nice


Dude are you going on every thread on this board saying 'nice' to up your post count or something?


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

AyaSullivan said:


> I like to go for unknown music or bands, you end up with stories named _Sunken Dreams of the Whale_. That's the name of a band by the way.


Araki? is that you?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

mbaruh said:


> Araki? is that you?


 Apparentlywe have the same "let's reference songs I like for the lulz" syndrome.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I always wait til the end of a project before giving it a title. Makes things easier.


----------

